# Epson Workforce 1100 mug sublimation ink? can I use the ink it comes with?



## KSPRESS (Feb 5, 2011)

Total Newbie and I have seen 1,00 posts on this but I'm trying to get to the bottom of my exact question, so thank you ahead of time.

Alright, I am looking to buy an epson WF 1100 mainly to print out my seps for screenprinting. But, I'm now looking into getting a mug sub machine and Just want to know if the ink the WF comes with will work for the mug subs? OR do i absolutely need to get sublimation ink? 

thank you again.


----------



## Rayco (Jan 1, 2009)

Sublimation requires sublimation ink. The wf1100 comes w/durabright ink which is pigment ink. Works great for cotton transfers, ect, but will not work at all for mugs or other sublimation/polyester transfers.


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

You can buy high temp ink from Cobra Ink that you can use for mugs. You'll have to call and ask cause I don't know if you can use that ink on anything else.


----------



## Rayco (Jan 1, 2009)

selanac said:


> You can buy high temp ink from Cobra Ink that you can use for mugs. You'll have to call and ask cause I don't know if you can use that ink on anything else.


Paul - Do you use the high tem ink?
I use the pigment ink from cobraink in wf1100 and love it. Thinking of trying the high temp ink before my Sublijet ink runs out.
Thanks, Phil


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

No I don't use the High Temp Ink. I read about it here and another forum. 

I want to try High Temp too. My WF 1100 started binding. We have Horizontal lines on the entire page. What a nightmare. I can't seem to fix it. Reduced them a little but still won't clear up. 

I go through the Maintenance steps for Re-aligning. Went through 30 plus sheets already. 

I got tired of it so I bought a CISS for my HP Officejet Pro 8500 too. After installing it, the Black ink is clogged. I did about 20 head Cleans already. Every where I read says keep doing the cleans it will clear itself. 

I Called the company I bought it from and he said, Do More Head Cleans. He said they sell the printer, and had one problem like that before. They fixed it by doing a bunch of head cleans. 

I'll probaby fix it just as the CISS ink runs out. Lol.


----------



## engraver68 (Aug 10, 2009)

I used a C88 with artainium ink to start. Now have the WF1100 using less ink and better detail. Get ink cart from www.cobraink.com


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

Engraver, are you using Artainium ink in your Wf 1100 or High Temp from Cobra Ink?


----------



## sandhopper2 (Apr 26, 2010)

I'm using the cobra hi temp ink in a workforce 30
doing mugs works great , Richard is a great guy 
Going to use Cobra in my other printers once the OEM stuff is gone 
I have not tryed anything other than mugs , but have some car flags comming soon 
Larry


----------



## MYDAMIT (Jan 14, 2007)

Are you sure you can used hi temp ink for mugs? hi temp and sublimation ink are different...the mug is coated with polyster and good for sublimation if you can print the hi temp ink you can also used pigment ink because hi temp ink are pigment ink too they just add some chemicals so that it will not change the color when heated.


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

I've only heard the High Temp works good on Hard Surfaces. Haven't heard that about Pigment Ink. 

If that's so, I can try it at home cause I have the Pigment and spare sublimation mugs.

Would you know what procedure to use for this process? I guess I could use the same as Sublimation, but I've never done that. 

Bought the mugs to get ready too.


----------



## ashamutt (Feb 22, 2008)

MYDAMIT said:


> Are you sure you can used hi temp ink for mugs? hi temp and sublimation ink are different...the mug is coated with polyster and good for sublimation if you can print the hi temp ink you can also used pigment ink because hi temp ink are pigment ink too they just add some chemicals so that it will not change the color when heated.


 
Hi ROQ 

High-temp "pigment" ink for Heat-transfer is exactly what you described. " pigment ink....they just add some chemicals so that it will not change the color when heated" (that nasty “yellowing” and blacks turning green!)
I get mine from inkjetcarts.us (have for over 2.5 years now - and I love it)

The "high-temp" ink at Cobra is for Hard Textiles.
It is a different kind of high-temp ink.

Here is a post I made about a "thread" I found over on the vinylforum. org concerning the Cobra High Temp Inks.
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/dye-sublimation/t139629-2.html#post826205

VERY LONG thread BUT an awesome one. Here is the link that I posted in case the other one stops working.
http://www.vinylforum.org/smf/sublimation/sublimation-w-epson-1100-(cobra-high-temp-ink)/
Lots of pictures and tips.
People are getting GREAT results from the Cobra High Temp inks on hard surfaces as well as 100% poly tees. 
So much so that I ordered pre-filled carts and full bottles for my Epson 1100.
I have been so buys I have yet to try it out, but will let you know when I do.

By the way…Richard at Cobra inks is a very nice person that goes above and beyond the call of duty to help someone!
GREAT customer service!


----------



## ashamutt (Feb 22, 2008)

selanac said:


> No I don't use the High Temp Ink. I read about it here and another forum.
> 
> I want to try High Temp too. My WF 1100 started binding. We have Horizontal lines on the entire page. What a nightmare. I can't seem to fix it. Reduced them a little but still won't clear up.
> 
> ...


 
Hey Paul,

I have had banding problems & colors not printing on my Epson c120's from time to time.
Had to do major head-cleanings too -like you. (which causes more "air in carts/lines" issues - ugg)
And even though I pay very little for my ink I hate wasting it! ya know.

Well, I was talking to CyberSultan (Scott at rhinestonedesignz) and he uses carts and pre-fills them with "cleaning solution" that he purchased from Cobra.
If I understood him correctly, he leaves them in his printer until he is ready to print again. (if not printing for a while) and then when ready to print he pops them out and loads his ink carts. (I don’t know if he uses a CIS)
He said that he has never had clogging issues since doing this. 
Maybe he can post about it and describe exactly what he does.
That would be better than me trying to remember what he told me.


----------



## sandhopper2 (Apr 26, 2010)

MYDAMIT said:


> Are you sure you can used hi temp ink for mugs? hi temp and sublimation ink are different...the mug is coated with polyster and good for sublimation if you can print the hi temp ink you can also used pigment ink because hi temp ink are pigment ink too they just add some chemicals so that it will not change the color when heated.


Don't know about using other inks , but I have used Hi temp on a mug that has corca coating and using transfer paper from Cobra ink . I have done a color logo and the mugs have been in the dishwasher at least 10 times now and still look good 
Yes they are different inks and no one is saying they are for Sublimation , it just works


----------



## MYDAMIT (Jan 14, 2007)

ashamutt said:


> Hi ROQ
> 
> High-temp "pigment" ink for Heat-transfer is exactly what you described. " pigment ink....they just add some chemicals so that it will not change the color when heated" (that nasty “yellowing” and blacks turning green!)
> 
> ok because when i go to cobra ink and in Hi temp ink page they have a link in Hi temp paper and when you click that its a jet pro paper(JPSS) and a paper for sublimation thats why i though it's the same with heat transfer pigment ink.


----------



## ashamutt (Feb 22, 2008)

ashamutt said:


> Hi ROQ  High-temp "pigment" ink for Heat-transfer is exactly what you described. " pigment ink....they just add some chemicals so that it will not change the color when heated" (that nasty “yellowing” and blacks turning green!)





MYDAMIT said:


> ok because when i go to cobra ink and in Hi temp ink page they have a link in Hi temp paper and when you click that its a jet pro paper(JPSS) and a paper for sublimation thats why i though it's the same with heat transfer pigment ink.


 
Is this the link you are talking about?
http://www.cobraink.com/Transfer%20paper.htm
If so, it also lists a product right beside the JPSS paper.
_New and Ready to Ship _
_Multi purpose sub paper _
_DyeTrans™ Multi-Purpose Ink Jet high temp Printing Paper, 11" x 17", or 8.5 X 11 (31#), 100 Sheets/Pack. Cut sheet stock._
_Suitable for all substrates except glass_

It does make it confusing. I agree.
Maybe Richard can list the JPSS on a different page?


----------



## sandhopper2 (Apr 26, 2010)

The paper I got from them says Sublimation printer paper cut number 290089 it is 8.5 X 11 I print 2 mugs and cut the paper to 3.60 X 9 wastes paper so next I'm going to ajust my image and cut the paper 3.5 X 8.5 to get 3 out of a sheet 
Not sure if there paper is special so I got some comming from Conde alog with some Car Flags to see if this will work .
Larry


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

Thanks Larry. I'd love to hear the results of this.


----------



## CyberSultan (Aug 25, 2008)

ashamutt said:


> Hey Paul,
> 
> I have had banding problems & colors not printing on my Epson c120's from time to time.
> Had to do major head-cleanings too -like you. (which causes more "air in carts/lines" issues - ugg)
> ...


That's exactly what I do.  I have cartridges filled with cleaning solution from Cobra. You can purchase cartridges pre-filled, which is what I did (and also bought some extra cleaning solution to refill the cartridges when the time comes). If I know I'm going to have a bit of downtime with the printer, I pull out the ink cartridges (I don't have a CIS) and put in the cleaning cartridges. I run a couple head cleanings with the cleaning cartridges, then leave the cleaning cartridges in the printer until I'm ready to do printing again. No clogging during the downtime and it doesn't hurt the print head!  When I'm ready to print, I just pop back in the ink cartridges. Works great!


----------



## MYDAMIT (Jan 14, 2007)

yes i got it the hi temp is a sublimation ink they only change it to different name...because here in US you cannot sell sublimation ink except sawgrass sublimation ink. But in Asian countries they can sell and very affordable very cheap . 3 years ago you can still find sublimation ink in ebay. I have china sublimation ink only problem is the profile of the ink. but still good just need some changing the setting.


----------

